
Ask HN: What is your preferred physical position when programming? - whitepoplar
Reclined on a couch? Seated at a desk? In a lounge chair? What&#x27;s your preferred position for working hours at a time?
======
mindcrime
I like sitting where I am right now, in my X-Rocker gaming chair, laptop in my
lap, and my feet propped up on the arms of the conventional office chair right
in front of me. Usually I'll have music playing through the speakers in the
gaming chair. A stack of books nearby makes a nice place to rest a cup of
coffee or a bottle of Coke Zero.

Sometimes when I want a change, I move to the regular office chair and lean
back with my feet propped on the edge of a book case that's nearby.

In either case, some variation of "leaning back with my feet propped up on
something" is roughly where I prefer to be.

Rarely, I may program sitting in bed sitting upright with a bucnh of pillows
behind my back.

------
maxharris
morning: upright at a table at the coffee shop

after lunch: prone, sprawled out on the couch at home

